# Go-Karting, Stunt Arenas and More Coming to GT5



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Go-Karting, Stunt Arenas and More Coming to GT5*
06/21/2010 Written by Kyle P.







 
In an interview on the UK PlayStation site, new and exciting details about Sony’s highly anticipated racer, Gran Turismo 5, have been revealed. Some of these literally came out of left field, so prepare yourself to be blown away.

Speaking to the president of Sony’s World Wide Studios, Shuhei Yoshida, gamers can expect “stunt arenas, go-karting, [and] creating and sharing your own track or intense head-to-head races” in the newest Gran Turismo game.*“These innovations are twinned with the option to join millions of like-minded individuals globally within the Gran Turismo community and to find a driving experience to suit, whether that is taking on the Top Gear test track, chucking cars around stunt arenas, go-karting, creating and sharing your own track or intense head-to-head races. Who, where and what to drive is completely down to the individual.”*​Oddly enough, details as awesome as these were not spilled during the E3 convention, which concluded last week. However, coming from the president of Sony’s World Wide Studios, it is hard not to believe him. In any case, this is awesome news for the millions of fans of the game, which, by the way, is racing to North American retailers November 2nd. 

*Source: PSLS *


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

:dizzy: :jump:


----------

